# Emotional Numbness/Blankness



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone else experience this deadening of emotions? I do all the time and it's driving me nuts. I don't know what to do or whom to go to. My mental health specialists don't help. Nothing is helping and nothing is working. Please if anyone can help, HEEEEELP!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

I relate with you... I rather not talk about it at the moment thought because i'm pretty low today, please don't feel alone thought.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I experience this sometimes. Such as I don't react "appropriately" to certain situations. Sometimes when everyone is in a tizzy about something I don't feel anything.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Of the typical symptoms for dissociative disorders, I'll first say that this is one of those that don't apply to me as much. However, I probably do have it to a certain degree. People around me keep saying that I don't smile very often. Also, people can't tell if I'm joking or not since my tone sounds so serious all the time. In more serious instances, I do recall that I couldn't feel much emotion during events like 9/11.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

man i've been like this for 8 months now. absolute flatline no matter what the situation is. my house could explode right now and i wouldnt feel a thing.

though some advice. the best way to 'get out of it' is to look past it. look right past the fact that you dont feel anything. just 'know' that you're there somewhere and continue with doing something. try and 'fall' into that routine that is located somewhere like in the kitchen or something, like oh im in the kitchen i usually know what to do here.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't want to sound like some veteran because that implies that its irreversible, but DP gives a strength of will and forthrightness that will save you if you have the patience. My lack of emotion may have separated me from normal kin but its become a mainstay; a fact, and i know no other. Its an existence like few others but its hard to see it as valid when the anxiety is so great. I never thought things would make sense, but they have. They are different, but they make sense and I used to think I was completely screwed.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that in some ways it gives a clearer perspective on things. it's not all bad. It just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

This site is a lot of "you're fine" or "just will yourself to be well" but only the latter could ever be true. Its a hellish state to be in, but in only a couple yeard, a little balls and grease can get you out of the shit loop.

I still feel spaced and distant, but while i'm working on that, i also don't feel its severity as much any more. I was screwed in late 2003 and i've almost completely come to terms with it. Might seem like a long time, but the weak-willed are asking for longer. Figure out the puzzle and you're fine.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Fant?me said:


> Figure out the puzzle and you're fine.


That's interesting. Figure out the puzzle. Sometimes I think I think too much, othertimes too little. It's so confusing. Should I be pondering all these psychological theories to try and extract a grain of truth from them, or put the theories to rest and just "go with the flow" of life?

Questioning isn't necesserily bad I guess but when you become obsessed with it, it's sort of like a delusion that you're creating for yourself. No matter how complicated and unbearable DP gets, I still believe there is some simple solution to it. Perhaps not an easy solution, but a simple one in terms of not having to figure it out for a long time.

:idea:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

When my dp/dr was at it's peak i felt pretty much emotionally dead. No happiness or sadness or anything really. I just felt nothing and i was totally empty.

During this time my best friend died. I say he was my best friend because we had grown up together and had been through it all thick and thin. Mostly thin.

At the time that he died i felt absolutly nothing. I never cried and i hardly even felt sad. I had no more reaction to it then if i had spilled a glass of milk. I guess this is why some people regard me as cold and distint.

It wasent until over a year later when my dp/dr finally went away that the sadness and loss hit me. And boy did it hit me hard it was just as if he had died the day before. All the grief hit me at once but i eventually got over it. I just realized that he was now in a better place and was now much happier in death then in life.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> ed the day before. All the grief hit me at once but i eventually got over it. I just realized that he was now in a better place and was now much happier in death then in life.


I hope he is but you can never be sure of that.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

medo said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > ed the day before. All the grief hit me at once but i eventually got over it. I just realized that he was now in a better place and was now much happier in death then in life.
> ...


speaking of being cold...
What an amazingly unhelpful thing to say. 
Why bother even saying anything if it's something like that? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> ?If you haven?t got anything nice to say; don?t say anything at all?


How did you think I?ve made so many replies in such a short period of time? =P


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

My emotions are still there, they are just hidden from me. I can still feel them if I try. One thing I have noticed about this aspect of DP is that it has caused me to be much more honest with everyone I know, like nothing passes through the bullshit filter before I say it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

medo said:


> I hope he is but you can never be sure of that.


 Im sure of it. Call it stupid blind faith or whatever but i believe in it. Im not religious at all really but i do believe in some kind of afterlife and some kind of existence after we go to the great gig in the sky.

He didnt have a very happy or easy life so i like to think he's much happier now.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Ive been dealing with this for only six months now and ive seen my emotions come and go and come again. At this moment they are gone and i feel blank and brain dead. Its so frustrating tasting freedom only to be thrown back into prison. Ive had so many moments since August where i thought i was back to normal only to feel 4 days later that ive made no progress. I think i prefer depression to this numb state, atleast i feel something. So many things to do but how do you do them when you feel dead. I'll have this great week where i start living life again, get involved, only to have to cancel half the plans i made cause the following week i either feel majorly depressed, anxious beyond comprehension, or numb. I know some people get used to this but its like my worst fear come true. I was a very emotional person before all this, i cant stand being like this. Ive had experiences like comfortably numb, for example i went to NYC to see Simeon in October and i felt braindead then, but a month later when i felt normal its like i experienced the vacation all over again through my emotional mind. It just sucks to know what you could be or should be feeling.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> Of the typical symptoms for dissociative disorders, I'll first say that this is one of those that don't apply to me as much. However, I probably do have it to a certain degree. People around me keep saying that I don't smile very often. Also, people can't tell if I'm joking or not since my tone sounds so serious all the time. In more serious instances, I do recall that I couldn't feel much emotion during events like 9/11.


Pretty much exactly the same as me, people say the same thing.. but usually at work where I really have to concentrate to get things done.


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

comfortably numb said:


> It wasent until over a year later when my dp/dr finally went away that the sadness and loss hit me. And boy did it hit me hard it was just as if he had died the day before. All the grief hit me at once but i eventually got over it. I just realized that he was now in a better place and was now much happier in death then in life.


Wasn't it unusual when you started to feel your emotions? Sometimes if I feel even a slightest emotion, it gets kind of scary..or feels as if I can't believe I can feel something, and emotion immediately disapear...
How long have you been suffering by the way?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

beatule said:


> Wasn't it unusual when you started to feel your emotions? Sometimes if I feel even a slightest emotion, it gets kind of scary..or feels as if I can't believe I can feel something, and emotion immediately disapear...
> How long have you been suffering by the way?


 Ya it definatly freaked me out when it hit me all at once like that plus when my dp/dr went away all my other emotion's came back as well. Which felt very strange because i had felt dead for so long.

As for how long i have had dp/dr ive had it since i was born pretty much. Or atleast as far back as i can remember and that's way back into childhood. But ive been fully recovered from it for about a year.


----------

